# hierodula nynphs



## Red (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi, i want to show you my hierodula membraneacea nynphs  













why do you think about it?

cheers

Red


----------



## Asa (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice mantids!!


----------



## Ian (Jul 21, 2007)

Lovely photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Red (Jul 21, 2007)

thx


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 23, 2007)

Cool! Pictures are always welcome!


----------

